

Anyone using cheap CDNs? Me likes SimpleCDN - vnuk
http://www.simplecdn.com/

======
thorax
The owner of SimpleCDN struck me as a bit flaky and rude. When I searched then
for reviews of SimpleCDN you'll see some red flags in the way he responds to
other people.

I asked something about this myself a long while back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=181010>

If you have your "showdead" flag on settings, you'll see some comments there
that are kind of anti-SimpleCDN from people who had commented on nothing else
before and/or just signed-up that day to comment. I'm not sure whether that's
someone trying to discredit them or just a coincidence.

We considered using them (and played with their service a tad), but Cloudfront
has been working well enough for our needs (since we also use S3 a lot).

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
+1 for Cloudfront. I've been pleased with it so far, especially considering
how easy it was to set up. My biggest downside is that they don't support
https, which can be a deal breaker for some people.

------
philwise
One advantage that SimpleCDN has over Cloudfront is that it support http
pseudo-streaming of flv and h264 video. I wrote some notes on it here:

[http://www.brightyellowcow.com/blog/Video-Streaming-Be-
your-...](http://www.brightyellowcow.com/blog/Video-Streaming-Be-your-own-
YouTube.html)

------
jsares
We've used CacheFly and have been really happy. The price is right and at our
low number of transfers it always maxes out the customers downstream pipe. The
only issue we've had is some of our customer's internal firewalls have blocked
one of our files that 5GB+ but I guess that would happen not matter which CDN
we used.

------
piers
I've used CloudFiles from Rackspace. It does the job

~~~
byoung2
I use CloudFiles as well, and I've been 100% satisfied. They use Limelight for
CDN, which is amazing for the price.

~~~
kierank
If CNAMEs worked I would be sold.

------
piers
It's a bit of a hack, but if you upload something to google app engine, isn't
that kind of a CDN?

------
vnuk
It could always be cheaper of course. Please share your experiences with this
or other CDNs.

~~~
kierank
SimpleCDN change their pricing structure often. I've also experienced quite
significant amounts of downtime.

Also their routing system routes me to Chicago even though I'm based in
London.

